
Erlang Patterns - Jtsummers
http://www.erlangpatterns.org/patterns.html
======
akamaozu
Thanks so much for this!

I don't write erlang but I'm really interested in the underlying principles
for building really resilient systems.

This is a great way to see the individual pieces and their purposes, making it
easy to learn from the erlang community without actually being in it.

